# Well done England



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done England
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

but why is it so stressful to be an England (Football, Rugby or Cricket) fan:confused2:

why take the hard way. . . . .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Well done England
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> but why is it so stressful to be an England (Football, Rugby or Cricket) fan:confused2:
> ...


you should support La Roja 



no stress there


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cant believe that Ireland and Wales are undone in the last few minutes of their matches.

Now we need England to WIN against SA to prevent a southern Hemisphere whitewash


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Not looking good


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Not looking good


Southern hemisfere whitewash it is. Must say the Irish needs a bit more luck. They should have pulled it off against the All Blacks. Anyway, that game in particular will be watched carefully by the Springboks as we get ready for the biggest clash of the year - the southern hemisfere championships (old tri-nations) that the Pumas has now joined). Our real nemesis has allways being the All Blacks, this is starting to look good, our new coach is starting to beat all the expectations with his fairly new and rusty team.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

All games were close but came out on the wrong side
There's always next time :-/


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> All games were close but came out on the wrong side
> There's always next time :-/


 The wrong side for who, and why so consistently on the "wrong" side


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The wrong side for who, and why so consistently on the "wrong" side


for me of course 

goes back to the Empire days when we let you win to make you feel good:eyebrows:

now we forgot how to win ourselves


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> for me of course
> 
> goes back to the Empire days when we let you win to make you feel good:eyebrows:
> 
> now we forgot how to win ourselves


 Good luck for the final test on Saturday...wish you guys luck, otherwise it is going to be 10 straight wins in a row for the Boks.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

SOUTH AFRICA NORTHERN BARBARIANS (10) 31
Tries: Engelbrecht, Venter 2, Scholtz Cons: Roos 4 Pens: Roos
ENGLAND (31) 57
Tries: Abendanon 3, Morgan, May 2, Allen, penalty Cons: Hodgson 7 Pens: Hodgson

Gloucester boys get 3 tries between em (Morgan and May) 

and then:- 

Result: England 1-0 Ukraine
Rooney heads England in front on 48 mins

O yes


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> SOUTH AFRICA NORTHERN BARBARIANS (10) 31
> Tries: Engelbrecht, Venter 2, Scholtz Cons: Roos 4 Pens: Roos
> ENGLAND (31) 57
> Tries: Abendanon 3, Morgan, May 2, Allen, penalty Cons: Hodgson 7 Pens: Hodgson
> ...


mmm looking at the draw - I predict a Germany v Spain final with Germany winning


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

If you get the same linesman as tonight and the luck you had against Sweden you are in with a chance.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> If you get the same linesman as tonight and the luck you had against Sweden you are in with a chance.


Well your right of course - but hey why look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> If you get the same linesman as tonight and the luck you had against Sweden you are in with a chance.



Why don't we just take the Italian route and buy the referee and both linesmen ?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> mmm looking at the draw - I predict a Germany v Spain final with Germany winning


 I agree. The Germans seems to be on top of this...


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> I agree. The Germans seems to be on top of this...


Insha'allah


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Why don't we just take the Italian route and buy the referee and both linesmen ?


Yes but the linesman would have to be russian but they used that one in 1966. Doubt he could be recycled.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I agree. The Germans seems to be on top of this...


My money is on portugal. C Ronaldo to be made national enemy in England again after they beat England in the final.
Lets hope this time Rooney does not stamp on someone's b....s again.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Yes but the linesman would have to be russian but they used that one in 1966. Doubt he could be recycled.



Wasn't he from Khazakstan? I think that he is dead, so there is probably as much chance of using him as we have of winning this tournament.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Yes but the linesman would have to be russian but they used that one in 1966. Doubt he could be recycled.



Wasn't he from Khazakstan? I think that he is dead, so there is probably as much chance of using him as we have of winning this tournament.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Wasn't he from Khazakstan? I think that he is dead, so there is probably as much chance of using him as we have of winning this tournament.


0 - 0 after normal time

0 - 0 after extra time

then penalties and

Italy beat England 4-2 

again we lose on Penalties


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

****, so we meet the sp.. sorry Italians on Thursday...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

JochenvW said:


> ****, so we meet the sp.. sorry Italians on Thursday...


can anyone remind me of our stats against Germany, I don't think we've won one game against them in the last 40 years.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> 0 - 0 after normal time
> 
> 0 - 0 after extra time
> 
> ...


the score you wrote there Adrian should have read 10 - 0 after 90 mins.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Well done England
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> but why is it so stressful to be an England (Football, Rugby or Cricket) fan:confused2:
> ...


 Mabroek on a rugby test played with real character in Port Elizabeth guys. The English team goes back home with the right to believe they can just get better. They did not win, but played dam good rugby.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> can anyone remind me of our stats against Germany, I don't think we've won one game against them in the last 40 years.



World Cup Final 1982!


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> World Cup Final 1982!


OK 30 years then...


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

bye bye England......


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

bye bye Germany (again!).

Now one last (big) hurdle.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> bye bye Germany (again!).
> 
> Now one last (big) hurdle.


So who do you reckon will win?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My money was on Germany v Spain but now guess Spain will win but I really want Italy !!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> So who do you reckon will win?


I think Spain are favourites 60% versus 40%.

I don't think they will be as arrogant as the Germans who thought they'd already won the match before playing coming out with the usual stereotypes (spaghetti, mafia etc etc) which have got nothing to do with a football match.

I think Spain will approach the match in a much more professional way so they have to be favourites.


----------

